# Favorite Field Course Targets (your home course)



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow. That looks tricky


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


>


Sort of the opposite of ours, downhill for us  Tricky footing makes it tough.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

There has got to be more pictures out there than that??!!


----------



## jlazar (Dec 2, 2008)

That very first target is sweet!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Right now it can only be shot by a single shooter but it will be trimmed for our 'Insteada' shoot so it can go 3 or 4 wide.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

My favorite target at our club's field course is #14, the last one (it's a half-course for now). It's 50/48 yards. It's not even close to being the hardest target, but it's my favorite because the first time I shot for score, two compound shooters were watching off to the side where I couldn't see them. When I went to get my arrows, they came up and seemed impressed that all four shots were at the right elevation, if not in the 5 ring.

So it gave me confidence to keep at it, and I was able to break 200 points by the end of the league.:teeth:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's one of our FITA course


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Will take more pictures at lunch


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Our dificult peeps*



pragmatic_lee said:


>


This is our peeps that drive shooters crazy  It is more downhill than it appears and if you get lazy, ouch!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*More course pictures*

First picture is our 40 or 32 fan.
Second picture is of our 70 or 80 yard target, this is on a powerline and the most open target we have.
Third is of our 65 yard target.
Forth is of our 50 yard target.
5th is of our other 50 yard target.
6th is of our 65 yarder across the creek.
Last is of our 70 or 80 yarder uphill in the woods.
Enjoy!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

After seeing some of the shots from last weekends field match overseas we need to elevate all our targets or build tall shooting platforms


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

I think you should move the pin for #20 to a 'platform' a bit more to the right of its current location :darkbeer:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Out into the river???
If so we need to keep in mind it is also a hunter face walkup.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

So it would be more of a ferry than a platform, just tie a few big ropes to shore with some knots at the correct distances for the walk up.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

That would Bring a whole new meaning to having to "straddle the line".


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If money wasn't an issue we would have some very creative shots


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Pictures of my home course can be found here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=717736&page=2

Posts 50-60...

Target #5 is no longer in the same place, had to move it and it is now my favorite target an extreme downhill bunny...

The 2 toughest shots are in posts 57 and 59 a 65yd downhill at approx 13 degree angle, and a 45 uphill with terrible footings...


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

55yd uphill on a steeeeeep side hill over the ravine, I love this shot


----------

